# new CHL



## sonic (Jan 31, 2006)

Finished up my CHL classes last weekend. Takes up to 60 days to be processed in TX. I shot about 600 rounds the month before the test but I only shot a handful of those DA. I get to the range and learn that I have to start each string hammer down shooting DA. I had a brief moment of panic but then I setteled down and shot 250 out of 250. I thought I had done my homework. I get in trouble when I think sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

sonic said:


> Finished up my CHL classes last weekend. Takes up to 60 days to be processed in TX. I shot about 600 rounds the month before the test but I only shot a handful of those DA. I get to the range and learn that I have to start each string hammer down shooting DA. I had a brief moment of panic but then I setteled down and shot 250 out of 250. I thought I had done my homework. I get in trouble when I think sometimes.


Congrats on completing the classes. 

Shooting in DA is something I've been working on ...alot. Having a DA/SA gun I feel it's extremely important to get use to the "double action". After all, and I hope this never happens, but if need to protect myself chances are that the first shot will matter more than anything and more than likely it's going to be in DA.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I have always used a S/A gun for my requalification after I discovered that the very 1st time I got my permit in 96. But, I gotta say, the very last class I took, they didn't make anyone do that. I think they were fudging that part, because I had seen it done in the other classes I have taken.

Gotta renew next year again. I'm tired of having to do all the class stuff.

Congrats!


----------

